# plastic bathroom sink replacement



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Our bathroom sink cracked at the plug hole while we were in spain earlier this year. We did manage to repair it with fibre glass, but now we want to replace it.
I have read on here that there is a company that will copy and remould your sink if you send them the old one, but I cant find the post. Can anyone help Thanks anna


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this it? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-137707.html

Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have just been down this road, Took ages to find one to fit ended up getting one from Germany via my local motorhome repair shop @ motorhomesrepaired.co.uk
Also had to replace the drain hole fitting and get a water trap as they would not fit the new basin.

Andy


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Before you go to all the expense of replacement can you just replace the plug hole with an oversized unit? Our plug hole disappeared into the sink on one of our old vans and I was able to fit a very basic unit from one of the Brico type stores. It was a couple of euros and was just large enough to fit the hole left behind in the sink. It also fitted directly into the existing plumbing and took about two minutes to fit. Measure the gap and then check the width of their stock. Obviously if the hole has cracked then its a full replacement/repair job. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link to Derek Justice, I just sent him an email.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

If all else fails, Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure, we used that to repair our plastic sink which cracked around the drain area, it works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adonisito said:


> If all else fails, Captain Tolleys Creeping Crack Cure, we used that to repair our plastic sink which cracked around the drain area, it works.


If creeping crack cure can fix it I'll be very surprised, even if it was a crack and not a hole, I've been putting some into a tiny tiny tiny crack for over 6 months and it still looks the same as when I started, even though I put something behind it to stop it running out.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, our's looks the same but it doesn't leak, honest !  Although I seem to remember I night have put some other stuff underneath the basin at the same time, god knows what it was though !


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*plastic sink replacement*

just a quick update. sink in post to Derek (cost £11.00 with insurance) We have a quote of £55.00 plus £10.00 return postage, I think we will need to get a new Plug and chain and also a plug hole which I have seen for £8.00 total replacement cost £84.00. not bad at all. Let you know in a week or so results


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

That works out the same as we paid to get a new one and then buy the new drain and trap.

Andy


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

*bathroon sink updated*

well thank you to Derek our bathroom sink fits perfectly in the space provided by lunar. As the company making our old sink has closed down there was no other way to replace the old one that was marked and cracked. We simply removed the old one sent it to Derek and he made a mould from it, then made us a new exact replica. Derek also does shower trays wheel arches ect. He comes with our full recommendation. Job well done thanks, Anna


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I contacted him when this thread first popped up, he asked for more details which I sent same day, not heard from him since.

So seeing as he's not dropped of the planet I'll try again


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

if you hang on till tomorrow I will give you his mobile, I' ve left it in the mh, but ill give him a call for you tomorrow and tell him, I'm sure he would not forget you he seems very helpful anna


----------

